# Gas Attack!



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I threw together a gas mask out of crap laying around. The skull is a casting from a latex mask I did, everything else is plastic parts, tubeing, zip ties, hot glue and paint. I really like how it came together. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great UVM. Definitely has a menacing look to it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks wicked!! great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy! Well done, you!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it - excellent use of crap laying around:jol: Now I want to see the rest of the costume that matches up with that sinister looking mask


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that thing rocks!! It has an angry skull look to it, and made from scrap is just awesome!! Great job!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks wicked. Love the red skull.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks very sinister! Great job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Impressive, especially for stuff just lying around


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Very, Very Cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That gas mask looks scary enough that I think it might just better to smell the gas. Great job on that.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for all the great feedback. Here's a pic of my costume (sorry for the crappy quality, it was one of those nights).............


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look absolutely bada$$, undead


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Pretty dang cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is an awesome costume!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

WOW i love it would love to know what you used


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is a pretty amazing costume. The red skull gasmask is genius, and your apocalyptic MADD Max "leathered up" finish to the costume is perfect! What was it Roxy said?? Bad A$$? Yep! That just about sums it up.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing like a creative haunter to take a table full of junk and make a truly fabulous prop! Bravo Sir!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Creatively cool!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Neat. My son has a gas mask mask and I dig them!


----------

